#ubuntu-tv 2012-06-26
<Jagst3r15> will ubuntu tv be avaible on desktop ubuntu?
#ubuntu-tv 2012-06-27
<bobweaver> Anyone know where the Moc drawings for the tv are located? I can not seem to find them
<bobweaver> Also how can anyone work on the TV When there is no code for it ?
<bobweaver> let me explain
<bobweaver> this page   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/UseCases
<bobweaver> has a bunch of great ideas and some that are crap IMHO but the bottom line is that no one can work on this until the new code (nux) < I think    Is pushed
<bobweaver> Or it is just a waste of time ?
<jhodapp> bobweaver: I think you should start to see some actual code here soon
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  that is great news
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  do you know where the moc drawings on wiki.ubuntu.com are ?
<jhodapp> I'm not sure I know what you're referring to
<bobweaver> there where some moc up drawings that where around
<bobweaver> like photoshop ones that people made
<bobweaver> or pensil or something like that
<jhodapp> ah, let me look
<bobweaver> also I have altered the wathseries.eu scope and lens (with help) and works great  http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=220301&d=1340742056
<jhodapp> are these what you're referring to? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Designs
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  you are awesome thanks !
<jhodapp> np
<bobweaver> that is what I was referring to
#ubuntu-tv 2012-06-30
<bobweaver> Hello there I am trying to make a page like the EPG.QML  that Holds 4 different lens I will take screenshot easier to explain brb
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/219005
<bobweaver> I can not get them to call the scopes thou s :(
<bobweaver> foucusscope{}
<bobweaver> woops
<bobweaver> then name of the focusedScope is  itvlauncher
<bobweaver> signal itemClicked(string id)
<bobweaver> function focusBFB() { itvlauncher.focus =  true
<bobweaver> }
<bobweaver> that is all from the file called   ITV.qml  then I made a file called  ItvLauncherItem.qml  that passes to ITV.qml the pictures and what not almost the same thing as SimpleLauncher and SimpleLauncherItem.qml
<bobweaver> In ITV.qml  I call a item and tehn some text then I call the function from  ItvLaunchItem{blah blah blah      OnClicked: itvlauncher.itemClicked("some.lens")}
<bobweaver> and no launching of the scops happen when selcting the icons that are in the pictures
<bobweaver> I will post full code now well push
<bobweaver> https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/ubuntutv/internet_tv_page
<bobweaver> if you look at the Dash.qml and Shell.qml you will see that there is new code to allow for the new page "ITV.qml" to show up and it does but I can not get ITV.qml to grab a scope the way the launcher does
#ubuntu-tv 2012-07-01
<Ghost0s> hello
<Ghost0s> some hot news about ubuntu tv
<Ghost0s> ?!
#ubuntu-tv 2014-06-26
<CyborgCygnus> So only just discovered the ubuntu tv section on the main website, forgive me if I'm annoying anyone but I seem to find it hard to find more thorough info on ubuntu os's for all devices. Ubuntu TV will that be installable on tv's like smart tv's?
#ubuntu-tv 2014-06-28
<shake_> hey, anyone want to pass on a little bit of help
